# Train car in odd position



## GAT (Sep 5, 2022)

Now how do you suppose this happened?  
(Photo courtesy of William Crosby - from I Love Trains))


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 5, 2022)

1. Split the switch?
2. Switch got thrown while car was going through it?


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 5, 2022)

Staged?
JB


----------



## GAT (Sep 5, 2022)

Possibly. I can't tell if it is a self-propelled car. If it was in a consist under way, and the rest of the train made it through properly, (let's say this was the last car), surely this car would have been derailed at the least, and maybe dragged along as well???? So maybe staged is the only explanation?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 6, 2022)

I’m guessing staged. Nobody in the picture looks hurt or even all that upset.

Probably low budget, too. Only three people in the scene.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 6, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I’m guessing staged. Nobody in the picture looks hurt or even all that upset.
> 
> Probably low budget, too. Only three people in the scene.


I could see something like this happening at a rail museum doing a slow speed move through a wonky switch, and they quite possibly could stop before the car derailed, and there might be only 3 volunteers in the area at the time (or 4 -- one to take the picture on his phone.)

And typically, they would all stand around staring at it, saying, "Gosh, what do we do now?"


----------



## GAT (Sep 6, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I could see something like this happening at a rail museum doing a slow speed move through a wonky switch, and they quite possibly could stop before the car derailed, and there might be only 3 volunteers in the area at the time (or 4 -- one to take the picture on his phone.)
> 
> And typically, they would all stand around staring at it, saying, "Gosh, what do we do now?"


The guy in the foreground is on his phone, probably asking that very question.  (Or else submitting his resignation. )

Any idea of what kind of car it is?


----------



## Asher (Sep 7, 2022)

I’m wondering how far those trucks will rotate, It would be something if they rotated 360°, then you could reverse the direction of the train.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 7, 2022)

Track blocking in the Ukraine?


----------



## Qapla (Sep 7, 2022)

How do you spell "Photoshop" ??


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 7, 2022)

GAT said:


> Now how do you suppose this happened?
> (Photo courtesy of William Crosby - from I Love Trains))
> View attachment 29568


Can you share the link to this?


----------



## mcropod (Sep 7, 2022)

I can get a passenger carriage to do this on my model railway, but only with the hand from the clouds rather than a loco as propulsion.


----------



## cirdan (Sep 8, 2022)

I have done this on my model railroad many times accidentally.

Typically a train runs over a converging switch that is set the other way, but the switch is spring-loaded so the train gets through without a problem, or maybe just hobbles over the top. Then I stop the train and reverse it. Then the cars that have already passed the switch go one way and those not yet past it go the other way.


----------



## Karl1459 (Sep 8, 2022)

While a bit OT, There is a photo series in John Labbe's "Railroads in the Woods" showing reversing a logging skidder by pulling the brake rigging, then sending one truck up a side track. Can be done. Should be done???


----------

